# Filterless Riparium Style Mini Bowl---The Return



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to my Filterless Riparium Style Mini Bowl. 

I actually had this all setup nicely about 3-4 years ago, before all the cool kids started doing it. I had this AreoGarden thing that needed to be on for like 18 hours a day and it started to bug me (but worked really well). I then found a cable that allowed me to just use the light on a timer, found this little bowl thing and took a piece of driftwood and threw it in. I then took clippings, made something cool, and never took one picture. I even had some shrimp in it.

I got bored of it and just left it outside for a few years, watering it with my other plants. It used to have crazy emmersed growth but that died every winter. I started to use terrestrial moss instead of aquatic. I still have some DHG growing on it but that is about it.



My purpose of this "tank"....I saw OVT's vase a few weeks ago when he made me take a break from my wedding planning. After some long conversation, a giant dog and a few too many beers, he finally reveal his gem of low tech. I later found a thread on it, felt left out, and now am doing my own. I feel it is my obligation to at least try to compete with him, if not out do him, we will see. 

My other reasoning is that I have a small recording studio, purposely dimly lit and need some life in here. I am thinking about doing something that is real sized but this will do for now. I need to paint, finish up my acoustics and other studio stuff before I commit to a bigger tank. 

My hope is that the tank is pretty set and forget. It's a place for my clippings, some extra life to inspire music and that is about it. I also plan to ditch the lighting and try LED's for the first time.


Basics:
20 oz Bowl (more or less)
AreoGarden 24 watt PC light (will go at some point)
Random clippings from plants

Here is how the startup went:

Cleaned bowl...Harder than I would have thought as it has been outside for 3-4 years. Dig out light/stand from garage, not so hard since I spent many hours cleaning a few weeks ago:











Place driftwood...Simple enough, stick it in bowl:











Add Petco Sand. The stuff looks cool but likes to float. Hard to plant in. I may swap out later if it becomes problematic.











Added some clippings for tank. Didn't feel like planting, just added sand to bury them. It's a bit too deep but it's fine for now.:



















Filled:


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the moss on the driftwood. :0


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it. It has the Chinese mountain ink painting feel.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

o..O not fair, you are going retro on me. It actually looks great, love the wood. Looks like something out of Louisiana's bayos, with the dark, muddy waters reinforcement.

Maybe add patches of emmersed HC/HM/fis/rotala to the wood. This is where you can showcase fine jewellery level of detail, masked by 'hey, I just threw this together' nonchalance.

Seems to be missing hand-written "trespassers will be shot" sign  on the wood. Maybe a baby gator as your Muse.

Blah, friendly challange accepted. The looser gets to drink all of the beer .

v2


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Too cool!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> o..O not fair, you are going retro on me. It actually looks great, love the wood. Looks like something out of Louisiana's bayos, with the dark, muddy waters reinforcement.
> 
> Maybe add patches of emmersed HC/HM/fis/rotala to the wood. This is where you can showcase fine jewellery level of detail, masked by 'hey, I just threw this together' nonchalance.
> 
> ...


Ironically, that is exactly the plan. HC worked really well the last time I did that, want to try some fissdens since I have some. It's really easy to grow stuff emmersed as the wood, especially with moss, wicks up a lot of moisture. I plan to keep it all aquatic but actually think I may try an Orchid as I have a tiny one growing off a big one.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I will probably be updating this too much at first as it's easy to add to in it's current state. I have added some HC and some fissdens. I am also trying HC submersed, I may try glosso as well and see if they work instead of what is there.

I added a "keiki" from one of my orchids. It wasn't ready to come off but I hope the lack of roots helps me twofold. First, I hope it allows it to root around the wood, rather than me having to try to make it work later. My real hope is that it creates a Bonsai effect and keeps it small. I don't know enough about these plants to do anything but try it out. Worst case, it dies, I have 3 more growing off that plant. Not even sure what type it is haha. If it doesn't stay small enough, it has to go. I have used Anubus in the past so that is one of a few backup plans.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Not the most interesting update but the Hydrocotyle is growing quickly. I may trim it very aggressively to try to make it carpet more but I also put a small piece of HC in and that is spreading, though very slow growing. I probably would need to almost carpet the whole tank for HC to work. The Orchid is growing roots and living, not sure if it will work long term but seems to be doing ok. 

I have come up with a plan, just need to get some clippngs. I am basically going to plant a bunch of different types of plants in back with just a bit of order. Then I will trim them around the shape of the driftwood. I will then add some to the driftwood as well. Sort of a combination of Riparium and Wabi Kusa while trying to do a natural style tank.


----------



## Jess123 (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks great, I want one!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a minor change. I have extra HC so I am trying that in the "front". It really doesn't have a front but my viewing angle will be what I call front and photograph as the front. It may or may not carpet, I doubt it but I have done it before. I am putting plants in back that you cannot see that I like the emmersed growth. However, I may put some bog plants in instead, just not familiar with them.

The only problem I am having is evaporation. I need to drain it to get an idea of how many gallons, or how many fractions of a gallon it is. I get about 50% evaporation in less than a week. That is not problematic for anything totally under water or above water, just the emmersed stuff as it keeps transitioning from one to another.

Not so different pics:





















I also made this for wifey, very low light plants, will probably get a small LED and move it elsewhere.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Weird question....I was wondering what effect insect repellent would have on plants and any potential live stock (I doubt it but maybe one RCS or something, has worked well in the past). Being that this has been outside, I have been noticing some new friends in my room and I am getting bit by something. Not sure if it's from the tank but I just want to get rid of these bugs or this is going back outside.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So this turned out to hit the critical failure mark and has been taken down. I basically created an indoor mosquito farm. I plan to start over with the same idea soon. The only change is that the wood will be soaked for at least a few days to hopefully get rid of any insect live (had spiders as well). I will have to restart the bowl part as well as mosquito lava was present. 

All in all, major fail on my behalf. Luckily didn't get too far into before this happened.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Too sad 

v3


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> Too sad
> 
> v3


It will come back soon, I just don't have time to love it up. I just need to soak it and get the bugs out and try again. I am not giving up, I just don't need bite marks right now and I don't have time to deal with it ASAP. I think in a month or less, back up and running. The only way it won't happen is if the secret new tank takes that spot. I feel it should go on the back wall so shouldn't matter.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Really cool tank! Hopefully I can set something up like this sometime soon.

Next time, you could try adding a Fathead minnow or something for the bug issue. They tend to eat larvaes and have a small enough bioload to where this size would be ok, not to mention they're dirt cheap.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Legot said:


> Really cool tank! Hopefully I can set something up like this sometime soon.
> 
> Next time, you could try adding a Fathead minnow or something for the bug issue. They tend to eat larvaes and have a small enough bioload to where this size would be ok, not to mention they're dirt cheap.


Without too much research, I don't think I feel comfortable with livestock unless it's something I want to move to another tank. That's why RCS work, I can easily transfer them to another tank if I am leaving town. Evaporation is a big issue on this.

I think giving the wood a good soak in a larger container for a few days will do the job fine. Just didn't take it into account.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the mosquito. That was a nice setup. I would've just put a guppy/endler in to gobble them all up


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

nerdariostomp said:


> Sorry to hear about the mosquito. That was a nice setup. I would've just put a guppy/endler in to gobble them all up


It wasn't just larva, I actually had mosquitoes in my room. I couldn't figure out why I was getting bit so much and then it occurred to me. Now it's out, problem solved.


I think I will have it back up within a month. There really isn't a whole lot to it, just a piece of wood and some substrate. I am guessing I could set it back up, after soaking and cleaning everything that will be reused in about an hour or so.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

that looks great, i set up a similar thing yesterday and did not even consider the wood setup like that.

well done/sucks about the buys.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The return. 

I first want to say that I killed all the moss on this thing. I asked if insect repellant would kill anything, it kills moss. No biggie, I will just add more. Just will take longer to look good.

I am doing a DSM, something I don't really enjoy. The only reason is my HC is on it's last leg and I really don't think it will make it any other way. I likely will not wait until it roots and fills in, just to recovery. I added a crazy amount of DHG, it's hard to tell but each of the two clumps has a root mass that is about 1x3 inches of solid roots. I also added some sort of emmersed plant from OVT. 

Once I see if the HC will recover, I will fill. I am adding what little moss I have as well but I can easily propagate it over time. I may or may not re-add terrestrial moss to this.

Anyway, it's back


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Way to go!
I have a lot of java moss and DHG sitting in a cap - yours when we have a meet this Sat.

v3


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

interesting... how do you prevent the top of the wood with the moss from over drying up?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Jonnywhoop said:


> interesting... how do you prevent the top of the wood with the moss from over drying up?


It's a combination of the wood wicking up water and probably having so much evaporation. As far as I know, most mosses don't die when they don't get enough water, the only go dormant until they get enough water so even in 100 degree heat, it's kept on going without water. I am talking about both terrestrial and aquatic moss, the aquatic moss came first. But yeah, basically the wood seems to retain quite a bit of water, the DHG on top has been there for years without consistent watering and is still alive.



On another note, I am not sure if I will be able to do a DSM on the HC or not. Evaporation is very significant on this tank and it dries out so fast. I think I will have to fill the first day I am not working at home so we will how long that will be. I am not even sure it will survive so we will have to see. I don't know if HC is going to look the best, I chose it because I find it to be a relatively easy low tech ground cover on tanks with light so close to the substrate. 

I also am going to try an orchid again, I have two more mini ones. Again, not sure if that will even work well but if it does, it should be really cool.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is a bit of an update. The HC did not pull through so I replaced it with Glosso. Glosso wasn't my first choice but I am planning on trying HC in my 6 gallon (have a little bit more that is healthy) so I had extra glosso. My hope is that it softens up the look as the driftwood is very "harsh" looking (in a good way IMO). I may or may not keep the Glosso but that is the goal.

Unfortunately, I may have introduced some algae to this tank. Well I did introduce algae, we will see if it is problematic. I can does with Excel but it seems like water volume is about 20oz so it may be hard to be accurate. I hope I don't kill anything. 

I also got a very large amount of moss from member Markahsf. He believes it to be Peacock Moss but isn't sure, I don't know my mosses but it should work. I added less than 1/4 or what he gave. I need to cut it up into smaller pieces to make it more usable and I will add more. I will then have Java, Peacock and Fissidens on this so hopefully that will add some difference in color and texture. Not sure if the terrestrial moss will come back or not, if not, I will have to find some more. 

Sorry for the long back story but I think this is starting to look better, still has a ways to go.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Long time no update. I introduced some algae into the tank off my DHG. It isn't bad but this "tank" is almost impossible to clean. I decided to basically go all emmersed for now and fill again later. 

The glosso is not carpeting at all, I may add something else. It's hard to see in the pics but I have a lot of little spots of HC and terrestrial moss that will really make this look good. I also have emersed growth finally at the top section too. Not sure what, I just put a bunch of small clippings on top. Anyway, going way slower than I would like. If I don't see improvements in the next month or two, I may just take it outside again. 

It's crazy that the DHG on top survives. I don't mist this at all, it has been outside in 100+ degree heat without constant watering, etc. 

Anyway, here is how it sits as of today:


----------



## Quisquose (Sep 1, 2013)

It looks like it was about a gallon- and for the mosquitos, you might be able to add one or two _male_ least killifish- they max out at about a half inch, and occur pretty commonly in mosquito-larvae-infested Florida swamps. They wouldn't add that much bioload, either, or even that much movement. I really recommend them.  Make sure they're male, though, females get twice as big.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Quisquose said:


> It looks like it was about a gallon- and for the mosquitos, you might be able to add one or two _male_ least killifish- they max out at about a half inch, and occur pretty commonly in mosquito-larvae-infested Florida swamps. They wouldn't add that much bioload, either, or even that much movement. I really recommend them.  Make sure they're male, though, females get twice as big.


Mosquitos are long gone or this thing would not be in my home. However, I really don't think putting anything but a RCS or two would work in this tank. It's about 1/2 gallon empty and between the substrate and the wood, I am guessing its about 20 OZ of water. Anyway, not a problem, but this is a very small setup.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Great setup! The light and stand are a perfect match. 

How long did it take your moss to grow? I can't get any type of moss to grow in water or on dirt. Did you get any type of melting at the start? 

I like the fact that you can see and enjoy a setup like this, as all of mine are mist cover fog with a glimmer of green. 

What are you replacing the set up with?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Great setup! The light and stand are a perfect match.
> 
> How long did it take your moss to grow? I can't get any type of moss to grow in water or on dirt. Did you get any type of melting at the start?
> 
> ...


Moss grew pretty easily but not sure how long. I originally had it setup this way, then put it outside for probably a few years, watering it when I remembered. I find terrestrial moss is much easier to keep green and lush than aquatic but I have both. Now that I have not been keeping up with evaporation (all water evaporates in a week), most of it is brown again.

As for replacing, I just need an aquarium in my home recording studio. It gives me something to get inspired to work as well as something to look at when I am going through a lot of audio. Although I like this, it just isn't the same as a tank.

I was going to save up for a rimless but now I am thinking I may setup a 10 gallon as I have all I need. I am planning on a rock scape, I love Iwagumi and want to do another, wife doesn't really like the style so this room is the perfect place.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So, this may be the end for now. I just want to do something different with the little space I have. I will still keep it watered and the moss and DHG will survive but not sure what else will survive outside temps. Thought I would take some last pics, if they are the last:


----------

